# Storing Dry Light Malt Extract



## johnno (7/3/04)

I am able to get a few kilos of this stuff but am not willing to if long term storage prospects are not good.
Dos anyone know hat the best conditions to store it in is. How long before it goes of etc.
Otherwise I will just buy it as needed in small quantities like I have been so far.

cheers


----------



## sosman (7/3/04)

I just store it in a liquid, fermented and carbonated form 

If there is any left over I put it in decor containers with the airtight seal.


----------



## deebee (7/3/04)

Airtight containers are fine.

You could always make a barleywine and use it all up.


----------



## Hoops (7/3/04)

Johnno

I bought a 25kg bag of dextrose for my K&K beers a few years ago (before I wised up and used DLME)
I divided it up into 1kg lots in ziplock bags and it was fine 3 years later.
As long as you can keep air and more importantly moisture out it should be fine. If you do get moisture in it you will end up with a solid block of DLME!

Hoops


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/3/04)

Johnno, I bought 20kgs of it from Coopers a few years ago. It came in a strong plastic bag inside a cardboard box. I just used it as needed and tied the bag up after trying to remove air. Didn't have a problem whatsoever, kept it on top of the fridge in the box, it lasted about a year IIRC. Ziplock bags is a good idea though.

C&B
TDA


----------



## dicko (7/3/04)

Johnno

I think that if you store it in a sealed container like on of those plastic boxes with a lid and keep it in an area that the temperature remains fairly stable you wont have any problems.
I used to store it in the pantry in the kitchen and never had any problems, then when I decided that my hobby had to leave the kitchen and go to the shed is when I had trouble.
I kept it in the same container but stored it under the bench.
I recon because of the extreme differences in temperature in the shed, it got condensation in it and when I went to use it, it was a big "malt rock".
Another factor might be that it was on a concrete floor in the shed.
Hope this helps you!

Cheers


----------



## johnno (8/3/04)

Thanks for the help everyone. At the moment it looks like hoops idea of the zip lock bags may be the way to go. I have no room inside the house so i want to make sure the moisture stays away. I'll store in the shed in the bags, in a plastic box or bin.

TDA can you still get it from Coopers and how much does it cost from them.
sosman, I would prefer making bigger batches but dont have the capacity at the moment.  

cheers


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (9/3/04)

johnno said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. At the moment it looks like hoops idea of the zip lock bags may be the way to go. I have no room inside the house so i want to make sure the moisture stays away. I'll store in the shed in the bags, in a plastic box or bin.
> 
> TDA can you still get it from Coopers and how much does it cost from them.
> sosman, I would prefer making bigger batches but dont have the capacity at the moment.
> ...


 johnno, I bought it around 2 1/2 years ago for $90.00. Now Coopers didn't normally sell it to Joe Public but I rang them one day and they gave me a phone number of a distributor. I rang him and he basically said sure, I'll sell you some DME this once. From there I just had to go to the Cooper's Brewery and give them an order number and pick up the malt.
Anyway, I enjoyed all the brews I made with it and when used without specialty grains the beers came out lighter than with LME.

C&B
TDA


----------



## johnno (9/3/04)

Thanks TDA


----------

